# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بهترین برنامه نویس ایران

## Mohammadxml

فرض را بر این بگیریم که کسانی در ایران باشند از لحاظ علمی از مهندس وحید نصیری بالاتر باشند اما علم اونها فقط به درد خودشون میخوره(عالم بی عمل به چه ماند؟به زنبور بی عسل).
این مطلب را در این جا نوشتم تا تمام برنامه نویسان حرفه ای زبان های مختلف البته به جز NET. کارها که مهندس نصیری را دارند این را بدانند اگر واقعا نیتشان قرار دادن علم خود در اختیار دیگران می باشد بهترین راه پیمودن راهی است که مهندس نصیری انتخاب کرده اند.
www.dotnettips.info

----------


## FastCode

حالا این یارو کی هست؟
مطالبش بد نیست ولی اینها چیزهایی هستن که هر برنامه نویسی باید بلد باشه.
هیچ جیز خاص و خفنی توش نیست.همش اطلاعات عمومیه.

----------


## Mohammadxml

خیالتون راحت آشنا نیست
برای شروع مبتدی ها بهترین سایته و همچنین کسانی که انگلیسی بلد نیستن و اینکه شما در سایر زبان های برنامه نویسی (مثلا php) کسی رو میشناسید که چنین سایتی را داشته باشه اگه مطلب بالا رو درست خونده باشید *منظور* من *روشی* هست که مهندس نصیری برای آموزش دیگران انتخاب کرده.
شما که حرفه ای هستید و انگلیسی هم بلدید قسمت اشتراک ها رو نگاه کنید که تمام سایت هایی که در روز مطالعه میکنن رو در اختیار دیگران هم میگذارند.

----------


## reza_noei

به نظر من باید بین بهترین برنامه نویس و حرفه ای ترین برنامه نویس تمایز قائل شد.

حرفه ای ترین برنامه نویس:  فردیست که از لحاظ فنی از سایر برنامه نویسان هم تراز خودش برتر باشد. 
ولی بهترین برنامه نویس از نظر من :  (یا عموماً بهترین انسانها،) مفید ترین برنامه نویس (یا فرد) برای سایر همنوعانش میباشد.
حال میخواهد کار آموزشی انجام بدهد یا فعالیت هایی در این جهت داشته باشد.

اینکه کدوم خوبه و کدوم بد از هر دو جنبه کاملا قابل بررسی هست اما باید به این نکته توجه داشت که انسان یک بعدی ابزاریست برای تحقق
اهداف دیگران و حرفه ای یا حرفه ای ترین ندارد لذا بهترست بگوییم کامل ترین برنامه نویس چکسی است؟ که خود این سوال جای بحث و گفتگوست.

----------


## Mahmood_M

فرض کنید یک نفر به عنوان بهترین و کاملترین برنامه نویس معرفی شد ، که چی ؟!؟!

----------


## reza_noei

واقعا.
در حقیقت برتری جویی یک صفت حیوانیه در انسان و میتونه باعث امراض گوناگونی بشه. 
متاسفانه در کشورهایی که تاریخ آنچنانی ندارند (منظورم کشورهایی مثل آمریکاست) برتری جویی کلیدی برای 
ساخت تاریخ و پیشینه نداشته کشور به حساب میرود. و همانطور که در رسانه ها و فیلم های هالیوودی مشاهده میکنید بعضا میبینید که
کاراکتر سازی در آمریکا یک ارزش ملیه. به نوعی روح نژاد پرستی قومی و ملی رو در افراد اون جامعه تقویت میکنه.

کامل بودن یک فرد جدای از برتر بودن (برتری صرفاً فنی) معنی میشه و به این معنانیست که هرکسی که مشهورتر باشد 
کامل تر است. کامل بودن رشد همه ی ابعاد انسان رو در بر میگیره که خود باعث رشد راستین انسان میشه نه برتری که به واسطه آن ما بدنبال بالا کشیدن
خود و به زیر آوردن سایرین باشیم.

در کشور و فرهنگ ما کامل بودن انسان یک فضیلت ارزشمند محسوب میشه
و برتری جویی جزء جدل های سخیفانه انسان های بخرد قرار میگیره.

خوبه که نظرهای افراد در میان گذاشته بشود تا بتوانیم به یک نتیجه گیری منصفانه برسیم.

----------


## amin1softco

معیار هایی که می تونید برای پیدا کردن بهترین برنامه نویس تعریف کنید 
1- تعداد کاپ هایی که در مسابقات برنامه نویسی دریافت کرده 
2- تعداد برنامه هایی که نوشته و الان مردم دارند از اونا استفاده می کنند و راضی هستند 
3- برنامه نویسی که در کار های گروهی می تونه شرکت کنه و تکرو نیست!! و کدی که می نویسه دایکیومنت معادلشم در کنارش می نویسه
4- تعداد کاپ هایی که در مسابقات جهانی هک مثل فیس بوک و ... دریافت کرده 
5- نوآوریی که در یک عرصه داشته و باعث خلق یک دنیای جدید شده مثلاً خالق زبان های تفسیری مثل پی اچ پی 
6- تعداد مقالات ISI و ieee که منتشر کرده و مورد توجه جوامع بین المللی قرار گرقته 
7- تعداد مطالبی که بطور اختصاصی تالیف و منتشر کرده است 
8-....

بعد از اون یکی مثل آقای نصیری بیشتر در تکنولوژِی های مایکروسافتی داره حرکت می کنه ولی شرکت های بزرگی مثل گوگل و فیس بوک مسیرشون زبان های متن بازی مثل پایتون , پی اچ پی و جاواست بیشتر تا مایکروسافت . 
پس با در نظر گرفتن جنبه های مختلف تکنولوژیکی و نوآوری های لحظه ایی اون دیگه کسی عالم دهر , بهترین یا هر چی در این مایه ها نیست به نظرم همه دارند تلاش می کنند عقب نباشند فقط  :چشمک: 

ولی بازم اضافه می کنم که آقای نصیری حکم استاد مارو دارند احترامشونم واجبه

----------


## reza_noei

به نظر من نمیشود تعیین کرد که بهترین برنامه نویس چکسی است. 
میتوانیم از دید سطحی بگوییم فلان کس چون صفت x و y و z را دارد و این صفات از جانب همه مورد تأیید است 
و از این جهت بر دیگران برتری دارد بهتر است. 
اما حقیقتاً اگر بخواهیم بگوئیم واقعاً آیا فرد x این صفاتی را که ما تعریف کردیم حقیقتاً دارد یا ندارد (به هر دلیل ظاهر سازی میکند)؟ یا  اینکه آیا همه برنامه نویسان 
را روی ترازو گذاشته ایم یا خیر؟ و یا اینکه آیا صفاتی که ما تعریف کرده ایم توجیه منطقی دارد یا نه؟ میبینیم که جای تردید بسیار است.
به نظر من ما نباید دنبال نمره دادن به دیگران باشیم به این معنا که عده ای رو برتر جلوه بدهیم و عده ای رو تحقیر کنیم.
اگر قرار است کسی رو بهتر از دیگران بدانیم باید صفت خاصی از او را مطرح کنیم و از آن صفت تمجید کنیم.
مثلا اینکه کسی نرم افزار ایمن مینوسد را به دلیل این صفت او، او را تحسین کنیم تا الگویی برای دیگران باشد
مرجعی برای دیگران باشد تا همگی به آن صفت میل پیدا کنیم.

ولی اینکه بخواهیم صرفا بگوئیم فلانی از همه بهتر است حرف معقولی نیست و بیشتر باعث جدال بین افراد میشود.

----------


## smscenter

بهترین برنامه نویس اونیه که کاری که داره انجام میده به بهترین نحو تمام کنه

----------


## Desaghi

به نظر میرسه تاکید شروع کننده بر قرار دادن علم خود در اختیار دیگران(احتمالا رایگان) است نه برتری یک برنامه نویس خاص 

تصور کنید کسی از طریق آموزش همین مفاهیم کسب درآمد می کند. در این صورت روش آموزش بالا باعث کاهش شدن مشتریان او می شود.

در مورد روش آموزش مناسب باید کلی تر نگاه کرد. بهترین حالت برای یادگیرنده و یاد دهنده کدام است؟ - مقایسه با سایر مشاغل و .. .

----------


## anotheruser

من قبلا یکی از کتاب های ایشون رو خوندم و به نظرم از نظر علمی مشخصا یکی از بهترین ها در زمینه خودشون هستن، اما *پروفایل ایشون* نشون میده ایشون 7 سالی هست در این سایت لاگین نکردن ، فکر می کنین چرا؟
من یک اعتقادی دارم و اون اینکه چیزها بیش تر از اینکه  یاددادنی باشند یادگرفتنی و بخصوص به دست آوردنی هستن ، الان به نظر من  حداقل در زمینه نرم افزار ، آموزش و آموزش دهنده بسیار هست ، الان تقریبا  دیگه همه تو خونشون کامپیوتر و اینترنت دارن ، اما کو یاد گیرنده؟ من خودم  به شخصه فکر میکنم استعداد و همچنین علاقه زیادی تو یاد دادن دارم و فکر  میکنم چیزهایی برای گفتن دارم که هیچ وقت تو هیچ یک از سایت های (ایرانی  حداقل) گفته نشده چنبار فکر این افتادم که یه سایت آموزش رایگان راه بندازم ،  اما مطمئنم سایتم بین هزاران سایت آموزشی دیگه گم میشه همونطور که اگه  الان آقای نصیری هم پست بزاره پستاش بین پست چندین نوجوان که فکر می کنن  هکر هستن گم میشه، علت نبود انگیزه برای یاد دادن به همون نبود انگیزه برای  ساخت نرم افزار هم بر می گرده و همچنین به نبود طالب علم، پسرفت علمی این  سایت به راحتی قابل مشاهده هست ، من خودم یه زمانی بیش تر بخاطر وجود آقای  موسوی و آقای کشاورز به این سایت میومدم اما جوری شده که من و امثال من  انگیزه و حال یادگیری نداریم و مسلما ایشان هم انگیزه ای برای به اشتراک  گذاشتن تجربه هاشون نخواهند داشت ، خیلی از بچه های تهرونی هم مشکلات و  سوالات کلیشه ای پروژه هاشون رو با کمک بچه های شهرستانی مث من تو این سایت  و سایت های دیگه برطرف کردن و مزدشون رو گرفتن و حتی یک تشکر خشک خالی هم  بهمون نگفتن و الان اونی که بیکاره بی پوله منی هستم که علاقه مند به یاد  دادن بودم.... چن مدت پیش داشتم به دو نفر ریاضی یاد میدادم دیدم یکی هی داره ساعتشو نگا میکنم گفتم چی شده گفت من کار دارم! باور کنید یا نه این روزا آدم حاضر نیست محض رضای خداهم لطفی به کسی بکنه..آدم یه ناسپاسی هایی میبینه یه حرف های میشنوه که چند روز غذا از گلوش پایین نمیره...اواخرم یکی بهم گفت می خواد طراحی وب یاد بگیره و html ,.. گفتم html,css رو حوصله ندارم ، JavaScript و PHP رم خودت یه کتاب مقدماتی بخون بعدش بیا پیشم ، یه مدت بعد دیدم ازش پرسیدم که چیکار کرده گفت وقت نکرده چیزی یاد بگیره و فهمیدم کارم درست بوده..راستش من یجوری شدم دیگه حوصله نصب یه ویندوز روی کامپیوترمم ندارم و تصمیم  گرفتم از این به بعد بیش تر روی نتیجه گیری تمرکز کنم و بخصوص در یاد دادن  چیزهایی که بلدم کمی خصیص باشم..حیف جوونی و وقتی که واسه بعضی چیزها گذاشتم..

----------


## reza_noei

> من یک اعتقادی دارم و اون اینکه چیزها بیش تر از اینکه  یاددادنی باشند یادگرفتنی و بخصوص به دست آوردنی هستن ، الان به نظر من  حداقل در زمینه نرم افزار ، آموزش و آموزش دهنده بسیار هست ، الان تقریبا  دیگه همه تو خونشون کامپیوتر و اینترنت دارن ، اما کو یاد گیرنده؟ من خودم  به شخصه فکر میکنم استعداد و همچنین علاقه زیادی تو یاد دادن دارم و فکر  میکنم چیزهایی برای گفتن دارم که هیچ وقت تو هیچ یک از سایت های (ایرانی  حداقل) گفته نشده چنبار فکر این افتادم که یه سایت آموزش رایگان راه بندازم ،  اما مطمئنم سایتم بین هزاران سایت آموزشی دیگه گم میشه همونطور که اگه  الان آقای نصیری هم پست بزاره پستاش بین پست چندین نوجوان که فکر می کنن  هکر هستن گم میشه، علت نبود انگیزه برای یاد دادن به همون نبود انگیزه برای  ساخت نرم افزار هم بر می گرده و همچنین به نبود طالب علم، پسرفت علمی این  سایت به راحتی قابل مشاهده هست ، من خودم یه زمانی بیش تر بخاطر وجود آقای  موسوی و آقای کشاورز به این سایت میومدم اما جوری شده که من و امثال من  انگیزه و حال یادگیری نداریم و مسلما ایشان هم انگیزه ای برای به اشتراک  گذاشتن تجربه هاشون نخواهند داشت ، خیلی از بچه های تهرونی هم مشکلات و  سوالات کلیشه ای پروژه هاشون رو با کمک بچه های شهرستانی مث من تو این سایت  و سایت های دیگه برطرف کردن و مزدشون رو گرفتن و حتی یک تشکر خشک خالی هم  بهمون نگفتن و الان اونی که بیکاره بی پوله منی هستم که علاقه مند به یاد  دادن بودم.... چن مدت پیش داشتم به دو نفر ریاضی یاد میدادم دیدم یکی هی داره ساعتشو نگا میکنم گفتم چی شده گفت من کار دارم! باور کنید یا نه این روزا آدم حاضر نیست محض رضای خداهم لطفی به کسی بکنه..آدم یه ناسپاسی هایی میبینه یه حرف های میشنوه که چند روز غذا از گلوش پایین نمیره...اواخرم یکی بهم گفت می خواد طراحی وب یاد بگیره و html ,.. گفتم html,css رو حوصله ندارم ، JavaScript و PHP رم خودت یه کتاب مقدماتی بخون بعدش بیا پیشم ، یه مدت بعد دیدم ازش پرسیدم که چیکار کرده گفت وقت نکرده چیزی یاد بگیره و فهمیدم کارم درست بوده..راستش من یجوری شدم دیگه حوصله نصب یه ویندوز روی کامپیوترمم ندارم و تصمیم  گرفتم از این به بعد بیش تر روی نتیجه گیری تمرکز کنم و بخصوص در یاد دادن  چیزهایی که بلدم کمی خصیص باشم..حیف جوونی و وقتی که واسه بعضی چیزها گذاشتم..


درود، شدیم دوتا (:
چند وقت پیش تلویزیون داشت یک فیلم قدیمی از مصاحبه با دکتر حسابی نشون میداد. بعد از کلی سوال، آخر مصاحبه طرف سوالی پرسید که بنظرم پشت گرمیه خوبی برای افرادی مثل من و شماست. متن مصاحبه :
مصاحبه کننده : "شما رو پدر فیزیک نوین ایران میدانند، بنابراین، استادها و دانشجویان زیادی هم تربیت کرده اید و همین الان هم دانشجویان زیادی دارید که در رشته فیزیک فعال هستند و دارندکار میکنند، میخواستیم نظر شما را در این مورد بپرسیم که برای فیزیکدانان جوان ایران چه توصیه هایی دارید، اگر ممکن است این را مطرح بفرمائید؟"
دکتر حسابی: "تا زمانی که به آنها در جامعه اهمیت زیادی ندهند و آنها رو به حساب نیاورند وضع همین هست. باید به ایشان اهمیت بدهند. موضوع فعلا عشق به علم و عالمه، البته در ممالک پیشرفته فیزیکدانان اهمیت زیادی دارند، حتی از حیث مادی به آنها اهمیت بیشتری میدهند. ولی در اینجا، محقق باید فقط با عشق، به علم ادامه بدهد. یعنی بدون هیچ انتظاری از مقام اجتماعی و مادی. فقط با عششان دنبال علم بروند که کافی نیست و تا مورد حمایت جدی نباشند وضع همین است!"

بله تنها راهی که برای ما وجود داره عشق به کارمونه.

دوستان من هم مثل دوستان شما هستن یعنی حتی حاضر نیستند مجانی چیزی رو یاد بگیرند که این واقعا جگر آدم رو میسوزونه انسان های بس بیخرد و مادی. تا قبل از اینکه به این انجمن بیام فکر میکردم کسی رو پیدا نخواهم کرد که به کاری مثل طراحی سیستم عامل علاقمند باشند. ولی حالا خیلی خوشحالم. من سرم رو بالا میگیرم به عشق علم درس میخونم. از کسی توقع ندارم و هر زمان که از من کمکی خواسته بشه هرکار بتوانم میکنم. فکر میکنم این هم برای من خوبه و هم برای دیگران. درد جامعه انسان رو میسوزاند ولی باید تحمل کرد.

دنیا در چشم به هم زدنی برای ما تموم میشه اما توشه کارهای ماست که برای همیشه ماندگار میمونه.

موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## #target

تشکر از *anotheruser*  و *reza_noei* 

چیزی که رایگان باشه و فراوان بهایی نداره ، طرف باید بابتش ی چیزی بده تا فدرشو هم خودش (و هم جامعه) بدونن.
زیاد میبینم افرادی که تازه با چند تا آموزش ساده برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتن و با سر هم کردن سریع و بی کیفیت برنامه تولید میکنن و با استفاده از زبان داری و هر چیزی پروژه های مختلفی برای خودشون جمع می کنن و در مقابل کسی که برای برنامه مایه میذاره و سعی میکنه با کیفیت و دقیق کار رو انجام بده با اون تفاوت آن چنان نیست ( البته برای حرفه ای ها کار حرفه ای هست ، )

----------


## FastCode

> ( البته برای حرفه ای ها کار حرفه ای هست ، )


دقیقا همین.
من ۸ روزه که دارم یک دستور login مینویسم. چند ده هزار خط کد شده.
یه سری هم مینویسن where user=user.Text and password=password.Text
کاربر هم میبینه و میگه مال شما جالبتره ولی مگه چقدر فرق داره که قیمتش ۴۰ برابره؟

----------


## golbafan

به نظر من هر کسی که داره زحمت میکشه تا نون حلال از این راه بدست بیاره بهترین برنامه نویس دنیاست مخصوصا اگر زکات علم رو هم بپردازه (زکات علم نشر آن است)

در صمن من یک برنامه نوشتم که بهترین برنامه نویس رو مشخص میکنه

اینم سورسش: 


while you=true do
writeln('you are the best');

----------


## arashI3best

*درود 

حرف به تاپیک ربط نداره 

اما من میخوام برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم نیاز به کمک و راهنمای دارم بهم کمک کنید دوستان .


*

----------


## golbafan

اول بگو ببینم چرا میخوای یاد بگیری؟

بهر حال اگه میخوای شروع کنی الان دوره موبایل و ذخیره سازی ابریه دنبال اینا برو

----------


## freeman99

> دقیقا همین.
> من ۸ روزه که دارم یک دستور login مینویسم. چند ده هزار خط کد شده.


 :متعجب: 
این FastCode هم حرفای عجیب و غریب زیاد میزنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اولا که دستور لاگین یعنی چی؟ اونم دستوری که چند ده هزار خط شده!! فکر کنم منظورت سیستم لاگین باشه.
دوما که نمیدونم چرا داری چی مینویسی ولی دیگه از سیستم من یعنی خفن تره و روی اصول و الگوریتم های علمی تر و پیچیده تریه که اینقدر حجمش زیاد شده؟! من تقریبا آخرین علم روز دنیا و نکات امنیتی ظریفی رو بررسی و تحقیق و پیاده سازی کردم کدم فکر نمیکنم اینقدر زیاد شده باشه. گمونم یه ایدهء جدیدی از خودت داشتی اومدی یه اختراع بزرگ درست کنی که اینقدر عجیب و غریبه!

----------


## jd.mn98

میتونم بپرسم چیه؟؟

----------


## sikhoonak

سلام این دوست عزیز آقای نصیری رو چطور میشه پیدا کرد ؟ 
من خسته شدم از بس با برنامه نویسانی کار کردم که وسط پروژه های معمولی دست به دامن یوتیوب و how to شدند !

----------


## s12345

قرعه کشی بزررگ در گروه تلگرام
https://t.me/joinchat/BkLTdE9EwnE12aQbNP9v3w

----------

